# How far would you shoot a turkey with a 20 ga.



## duckcommander101

After several evenings at the patterning board with my oldest son (a few years back) using four or five different turkey loads and four different chokes tubes we ended up with the factory full choke and Rem 3" #6s out of his Mossberg 500 Bantam.

This combo threw very consistent patterns out to 30 yards; at 35 it was marginal.

So the decision was made to stay with shots 30 yards or less.

The results were four dead birds between he and my younger boy over the next two seasons; none of these birds were killed at more than 20 yards and two were under 10 yards. 

But in the case it did not work out that way we knew what the gun would do at the longer distance.

After a couple of years they both moved up to 12s and the 20 was retired for my nephew who will be able to chase gobblers in a couple of years.


----------



## VA Boy

Justin said:


> Yep. The fun doesn't even start till they're inside 30 yds.


  We choose to let 'em kick Pretty Boy around for awhile, laughing our butts off, then pull the trigger. :evil:


----------



## OSXer

I've patterned my 20 ga with the idea of using it before. Beyond 25-30 yards the pellet count in the head just gets too low for me to consider using it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

OSXer said:


> I've patterned my 20 ga with the idea of using it before. Beyond 25-30 yards the pellet count in the head just gets too low for me to consider using it.


And that right there is the problem with cheap chokes and loads in the 20... And why I beat the broken drum if you want a forty yard 20 you need HTL ammo and a quality choke.


----------



## UNCLE TUB

quack wacker said:


> bing bing we have a winner!!!!!!!!!


  I second that!  the single shot will usually kick much more than an auto or pump and the more lead that you force out the barrel will also determine the kick.


----------



## UNCLE TUB

DEDGOOSE said:


> Nitro Company H276C 1 7/16 of straight 7s.. Nothing on the market compares.. If you want them before spring be sure and order now as they are a small company with a long waiting list..


 NITRO'S ARE VERY GOOD SHELLS ,BUT THE KICK IS TREMENDOUS. I HAVE USED NITROS MANY TIMES BEFORE AND IT STILL BOILS DOWN TO WHAT THE HUNTER AND GUN PERFERS. IF THEY WANT VELOCITY, ,MORE SHOT, GOOD PATTERN, MORE KNOCK DOWN POWER OR LESS KICK. SOME GUNS LIKE THEM ALL SOME ONLY A FEW, BUT I WOULD GIVE UP MORE SHOT, VELOCITY,AND LESS KNOCK DOWN POWER FOR A GOOD SHELL THAT PATTERNS WELL AT 20 TO 30 YARDS.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Im talking strictly from a patterning comparison at 40 and in.. I will agree the 12 gauge Nitros recoil is unbearable. The 20 3" version is less than a 12 2 3/4 IMO but yes it is more than a standard 3" 20 gauge turkey shell.


----------

